# silkies



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking for silkies north texas.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paradise Silkies is in N. TX. But considering how big North Texas is she could still be quite a ways from you.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

You don't have to be close to get some nice silkies. I just recieved two females. I live in California and my chicks were sent from Illinois. They are 5 weeks old and 8 weeks old. (See pictures) Thank God they arrived happy healthy and safely. They had a trip of over 1000 miles. It took two days and I recieved them around 11 am. They were thirsty and pretty hungry but other than that they were perfectly fine. So when searching for silkies its perfectly fine to look for breeders out of your state. I got mine from SeriouslySilky. com. They are located in illonis and I believe they have more babies for sale. Buffs and beautiful silver partridges. You can look up the contact email on her web site and she should get back to you. The babies ages range from 5 to 8 weeks old. Her name is Laura. Hope this helps these two are sisters. Born 3 weeks apart. She has really nice birds. So don't be afraid to look out of your state. In most cases breeders WILL ship. SERIOUSLY SILKIE packs the birds very nicely with a bit of food for the trip. The shipping boxes she has are very nice. The birds were not stressed from shipping because she gets them used to the boxes PRIOR to shipping. You might consider giving her a call And seeing what she has available. Last week she still had silver partridges and buff chicks left. Hope this helps


----------



## azan00 (Nov 7, 2013)

I have read the bullet points and i completely agree with you. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Your article shows tells me you must have a lot of background in this topic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What wasn't said was the cost of shipping. The further away the more expensive it gets. I shipped birds to WA State a few years back. There were three boxes with five birds and it cost, including the price of the boxes nearly 200$. A single bird, from one side of the state to the other was 45$ with the box.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

The cost of shipping over a thousand miles was 60 dollars!!!! Which is funny because I live in southern California and have another bird coming from southern California also but she changed 85. so it was ACTUALLY CHEAPER to get my birds shipped a thousand miles than under a hundred miles!! So yes shipping was VERY reasonable for the birds to come a thousand miles!!! Makes me wonder why the under a hundred miles is 85??? I've personally shipped to that area in California myself for 20.00. Hummm. But yes it was ONLY 60 for a thousand miles. Great Deal if you ask me.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

realsis said:


> The cost of shipping over a thousand miles was 60 dollars!!!! Which is funny because I live in southern California and have another bird coming from southern California also but she changed 85. so it was ACTUALLY CHEAPER to get my birds shipped a thousand miles than under a hundred miles!! So yes shipping was VERY reasonable for the birds to come a thousand miles!!! Makes me wonder why the under a hundred miles is 85??? I've personally shipped to that area in California myself for 20.00. Hummm. But yes it was ONLY 60 for a thousand miles. Great Deal if you ask me.


Look at the shipping label when the bird gets there. Chances are even with the price of the box, it will be no where near that amount.

When I was still shipping I gave an estimate that would be higher than actual shipping and refund the difference to the purchaser.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I've delt with this breeder before and they don't refund the shipping. How I know the actual cost is 20.00 is I've had to ship a rooster back to her once. I did find a more fair breeder close to me but her flock developed Mareks disease and Sadly she isn't selling any more. This breeder happened to have a dna sexed buff female up for sale and that was EXACTLY what I was looking for. She is 3 months old. She is supposed to be from SQ stock and she is a NPIP flock. I can't have roos so I've been getting the babies I buy DNA sex tested and for her to have one already tested is rare so I'm purchasing it. It saves all that testing. .however she is really high in her prices, but having to pick several birds then DNA test them and might not get a female is quite the process so I jumped on this pre sexed silkie. She happens to be buff too just like my babies so I guess I'll pay the over price. Where I live its difficult to find a fair silkie breeder. That's why my babies came all the way from Illinois. I did however ask her why she's charging so much for dna when I just tested my babies for 10 dollars a Sample?? She said she takes the cost of the dna and devides it by how many females she ends up with then adds that to the cost of the bird not including shipping!!She said her lab is 35 dollars per sample. Hummm makes me wonder?? Have you ever heard of such practice? Sounds strange to me!! I'd love to find a more fair breeder of silkies in southern California but I've yet to find one. Looks like I don't have very much choice if I want this bird. Which I do. I went ahead And paid her cost and my bird is shipping out tuesday and will arrive here wed. Morning or afternoon. I hope she is a good healthy bird when she arrives!! I purchased birds from this breeder last year and her birds are usually very nice. I'm sure hoping this bird is a nice bird!! I'm very excited for its arrival. I did purchase her sight unseen so I'm a bit nervous about her. For the cost I sure hope she's nice. My babies with the other breeder were only 15 dollars each and they are adorable!! But this three month old bird was 125.00 not including shipping!! That's a awful lot of money for me as I'm not a wealthy person. I just hope the quality of the bird matches this high price!! I'm a bit nervous about that!! Guess I'll wait and see!! If you know of any fair silkie breeders in southern California or closer let me know please!! I want one more silkie baby by spring. I'm looking for a buff. I doubt I'll be using this breeder again because she is so utterly expensive!!!


----------



## azan00 (Nov 7, 2013)

azan00 said:


> I have read the bullet points and i completely agree with you. Thank you for sharing your thoughts. Your article shows tells me you must have a lot of background in this topic.


Nice post....


----------

